# Worst Score ever by a Winning Golfer



## roaringtiger12 (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what is the worst score every by a winning golfer? I was thinking if there was ever a golfer who won by scoring over par, but that doesn't seem likely. what about a -1, -2?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

this is from the US Open
Highest Winning Score

331 — Willie Anderson, Myopia Hunt Club, South Hamilton, Mass., 1901 (won in playoff)

Since World War II:

293 — Julius Boros, The Country Club, Brookline, Mass., 1963 (won in playoff) 
290 — Jack Nicklaus, Pebble Beach (Calif.) G.L., 1972
The Official Site of the U.S. Open Championship Conducted By The USGA

293 is 9 over par for The Country Club
290 is 2 over at Pebble Beach


----------

